# SIS Primo Lab Max Results - Fail



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Guys

Seeing as there has been a lot of noise about SIS recently, I thought you might be interested in this.

I have just run a lab max test for SIS primo, which failed the test. It turned a bright yellow colour, and then bright blue/green under UV. I ran a test with MTS as this is the other lab i have some primo and that came back ok. Ironically I got the SIS because I was unsure about the MTS.

I have put pictures of the side by side comparison to show the difference.

I took one shot of the SIS on saturday and the PIP was horrendous. It moved from the top of my quad to the bottom of my Knee, which then swelled up for a couple of days.

From the packaging everything comes back as ok on the SIS, all holograms are there under UV.

Pixtures 1 and 2 are SIS 3 and 4 MTS then a side by side.


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

so do you know what it is if its not primo ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I've had a chat with OP via PM who said the LabMax has showed the Primo as Test Prop. As you guys know I've been using the Primo for a few weeks at 1g a week and I'm 99% sure it isn't Test Prop based on previous experience. In the past Test P has ALWAYS gave me bad PIP even at 1ml. I've injected up to 4ml in a single site with this and had no PIP. I have no extra bloat and have felt no additional need for AI, surely if I was unknowingly running a gram of Test Prop ON TOP OF 525mg of Test E I would know about it, right?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Well that is a little yellow for test p it's orange for test p so what is it?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

That's primo lol. Read the colour chart before you post slating a lab.

Metenolone enanthate - test a (dark orange brown) / test b (dark orange brown) / test b under uv (yellow/orange)


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> That's primo lol. Read the colour chart before you post slating a lab.
> 
> Metenolone enanthate - test a (dark brown) / test b (dark orange) / test b under uv (yellow/orange)


 Hahaha it gets better!


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> That's primo lol. Read the colour chart before you post slating a lab.
> 
> Metenolone enanthate - test a (dark orange brown) / test b (dark orange brown) / test b under uv (yellow/orange)


 That lab is the MTS which shows the Primo.

The sis was bright yellow. I checked the colour chart thank you. I put the MTS up as a comparison. It glows bright green. Primo should not glow green!

I am not slating a lab, I am nearly posting my findings as I thought it useful information. I am going to contact sis to see if I can get a resolve. If it's a simple labelling issue Im happy to purchase more


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I'll run this myself and report back


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Hahaha it gets better!


 I may have jumped the gun, apologies OP lol. But will run primo myself.


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> I may have jumped the gun, apologies OP lol. But will run primo myself.


 No worries.

I'm happy to order another kit and test another vial if you like? I can video the whole thing and post it online if it helps. If sis can "assist" all the better :thumb


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

This is UKM. We don't work on fact. Opinion is far better substantiated


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm not running mine now f**k that!


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

ive contacted SIS. Hopefully ill get some clarification.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Ffs I hope they aren't putting out hit and miss sh!t I've just ordered another £450 worth for another mate on top of the £300 worth the other week and I put my neck on the line and. Vouched for it. I'm piling weight on with the tren e and I love it but that's not really characteristic of tren for me normally, I just put it down to me upping Cals a bit, it's making me question is it tren e or what!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

KingKong1 said:


> Just spoken to guys at SIS online.
> 
> they dont believe this and doubt the labmax result. They said they are not stupid to put out a product not being what it is on the label and have never done this in years of busienss and would never do it with a brand they have put so much into.
> 
> rest assured they have simec results on the way.


 Said every lab owner/associate ever lol.

hope so mate I planned on sis being my lab of choice for the foreseeable


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Ffs I hope they aren't putting out hit and miss sh!t I've just ordered another £450 worth for another mate on top of the £300 worth the other week and I put my neck on the line and. Vouched for it. I'm piling weight on with the tren e and I love it but that's not really characteristic of tren for me normally, I just put it down to me upping Cals a bit, it's making me question is it tren e or what!


 That's strange mate ! Last time I ran tren e on a cut it was brilliant? But after 9-10 weeks I felt flat so upped cals massive 4K plus but all it did was make me leaner and stronger but not much weight gain ! Obviously added muscle mass but replacing fat ! Are you looking wetter ?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

wilko1985 said:


> ive contacted SIS. Hopefully ill get some clarification.


 I emailed the other day and got no email back so I wouldn't count on it


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

KingKong1 said:


> Just spoken to guys at SIS online.
> 
> they dont believe this and doubt the labmax result. They said they are not stupid to put out a product not being what it is on the label and have never done this in years of busienss and would never do it with a brand they have put so much into.
> 
> rest assured they have simec results on the way.


 Your obviously something to do with sis so tell them to email me back


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

KingKong1 said:


> Just spoken to guys at SIS online.
> 
> they dont believe this and doubt the labmax result. They said they are not stupid to put out a product not being what it is on the label and have never done this in years of busienss and would never do it with a brand they have put so much into.
> 
> rest assured they have simec results on the way.


 As I said I'm happy to do another test and video it. I was only doing it for my own piece of mind.

If you can pass me on their details so I can chat to them I'd be happy to do so, and greatful


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

BULK said:


> That's strange mate ! Last time I ran tren e on a cut it was brilliant? But after 9-10 weeks I felt flat so upped cals massive 4K plus but all it did was make me leaner and stronger but not much weight gain ! Obviously added muscle mass but replacing fat ! Are you looking wetter ?


 Not really mate and I'm still quite vascular too and My lifts are climbing weekly, but like you say tren is an awesome drug but it's not a scale mover at all lol. If it is something else It would have to be deca I suppose


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am surprised by this to be fair, would love to see a SIMEC report on it then.....

i would agree with @DTLBB though you would know if you jabbed 1g of test prop the feeling you would experience would be far different from Primo, has anyone else got a labmax kit to test this? @deadLee (is the only person i know who has used these loads)


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Surely sis wouldn't put bad batches out there maybe theres fakes going around.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

S1dhu82 said:


> Surely sis wouldn't put bad batches out there maybe theres fakes going around.


 Can't see there being fakes with the amount of time and effort they've gone to. If put this down to a dodgy test, perhaps the op accidentally mixed the vials up.

my blood work is way up the creek but I still think sis is a good lab


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Ffs I hope they aren't putting out hit and miss sh!t I've just ordered another £450 worth for another mate on top of the £300 worth the other week and I put my neck on the line and. Vouched for it. I'm piling weight on with the tren e and I love it but that's not really characteristic of tren for me normally, I just put it down to me upping Cals a bit, it's making me question is it tren e or what!





Pscarb said:


> i am surprised by this to be fair, would love to see a SIMEC report on it then.....
> 
> i would agree with @DTLBB though you would know if you jabbed 1g of test prop the feeling you would experience would be far different from Primo, has anyone else got a labmax kit to test this? @deadLee (is the only person i know who has used these loads)


 I'll get one as I have some SIS primo! Let's see what happens?


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

elliot1989 said:


> Can't see there being fakes with the amount of time and effort they've gone to. If put this down to a dodgy test, perhaps the op accidentally mixed the vials up.
> 
> my blood work is way up the creek but I still think sis is a good lab


 ha, my common sense isnt that bad  . I ran the first test and took pics, then the 2nd and took pics.

Im going to order another 2 test kits and test the other vials i have. It seems this has caused a bit of a rift, especially with the respected members on here, so im hoping what was done will not be repeated in the others. I would genuinely like to use what I have paid a lot of money for!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

wilko1985 said:


> ha, my common sense isnt that bad  . I ran the first test and took pics, then the 2nd and took pics.
> 
> Im going to order another 2 test kits and test the other vials i have. It seems this has caused a bit of a rift, especially with the respected members on here, so im hoping what was done will not be repeated in the others. I would genuinely like to use what I have paid a lot of money for!


 I for one appreciate this. I'd rather find out early on if they are putting crap out. Let's hope for all our sakes the rest come out as expected.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

S1dhu82 said:


> Surely sis wouldn't put bad batches out there maybe theres fakes going around.


 i highly doubt there are fakes



Acidreflux said:


> I'll get one as I have some SIS primo! Let's see what happens?


 this would be good mate, its not logical that Infiniti tests all came back good when it was running and SIS are the guys who had Infiniti and now they produce bunk gear that just doesn't make sense, not these days with so many ways to test gear........did someone say that SIS are getting SIMEC to test or am i confusing it with another thread?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

KingKong1 said:


> Yes im sending samples to Simec for testing and will report back with the results.


 excellent make sure that you post the full lab report when you get it back mate please.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

in


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

KingKong1 said:


> They all hate the labmax testing method.
> 
> Anyway im not one to sit here and promote something if i didnt trust it; so like i did before I have arranged for the items to be HPLC tested and will get back to you with the results.


 they hate labmax they they are caught with bunk gear, the love labmax when their gear pass the test


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I've had a chat with OP via PM who said the LabMax has showed the Primo as Test Prop. As you guys know I've been using the Primo for a few weeks at 1g a week and I'm 99% sure it isn't Test Prop based on previous experience. In the past Test P has ALWAYS gave me bad PIP even at 1ml. I've injected up to 4ml in a single site with this and had no PIP. I have no extra bloat and have felt no additional need for AI, surely if I was unknowingly running a gram of Test Prop ON TOP OF 525mg of Test E I would know about it, right?


 What if it's not primo and it's oil

hence no PIP....

@andyboro - good thread for Jackie...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i highly doubt there are fakes
> 
> this would be good mate, its not logical that Infiniti tests all came back good when it was running and SIS are the guys who had Infiniti and now they produce bunk gear that just doesn't make sense, not these days with so many ways to test gear........did someone say that SIS are getting SIMEC to test or am i confusing it with another thread?


 I'll get one for Sust, Deca and Primo... I'm keen to see results?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

there was endless threads when they were infiniti and plenty of controversy over the whole fakes scenario. Now they've rebranded, cue more endless threads and controversy.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> there was endless threads when they were infiniti and plenty of controversy over the whole fakes scenario. Now they've rebranded, cue more endless threads and controversy.


 something doesn't add up mate... too many wrong tests or gear labelled as something it's not or just bunk.

I'm stopping using the sust n Deca as I don't feel like I'm on test? I'm getting hot flushes, Sweats, weird dreams and after just 2ml of sust and 2ml of Deca I feel like I've been on for 6 weeks? How can it kick in that fast?

I've lab maxed lots of different brands of gear' even shitty Shree vanketesh Anavar came back as Var along with the rest checking out as what they said it was...

I've got Dbol from a different source as the SIS so I'll run 4 Labmax tests, SIS primo, SIS Sust, SIS Deca and British Dispensary Dbol... and post results.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

@kingkong your obviously a re seller or have very close links to sis, you sending in a batch when you have close ties could mean nothing to a lot of people as you are closely linked to sis. There's no way a normal person would send in a few different vials to simec for testing at there own cost if the lab meant nothing to them. Like I said I have no problem with the lab but my bloods tell a different story. I don't think the lab would go to this much time and effort to put out bunk gear


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Doesn't look right , how many drops were added ?

The vials first picture look like they have a bunch of crystals at the bottom, looks like nothing I ever tested, I don't know if it's messed it up or what, also what light are you using ?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> there was endless threads when they were infiniti and plenty of controversy over the whole fakes scenario. Now they've rebranded, cue more endless threads and controversy.


 something doesn't add up mate... too many wrong tests or gear labelled as something it's not or just bunk.

I'm stopping using the sust n Deca as I don't feel like I'm on test? I'm getting hot flushes, Sweats, weird dreams and after just 2ml of sust and 2ml of Deca I feel like I've been on for 6 weeks? How can it kick in that fast?

I've lab maxed lots of different brands of gear' even shitty Shree vanketesh Anavar came back as Var along with the rest checking out as what they said it was...

I've got Dbol from a different source as the SIS so I'll run 4 Labmax tests, SIS primo, SIS Sust, SIS Deca and British Dispensary Dbol... and post results.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I've just emailed SIMEC and waiting for a reply on if they can help?

Three samples will be sent but I'm not sure how much it will cost me but I swear there is Tren in the Sust!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Primo shouldn't glow green like in the pictures at all if it was a genuine test done.

I've tested Sphinx and Androgen Pharmaceuticals before and they glowed exactly the way Lab max have stated.

My opinion is there are so many tried and tested good labs out there, I don't understand why people jump on the new labs bandwagon expecting more than what the tried and tested labs give them. Unless there is a hidden agenda behind it of course.

But if it were me personally and I bought Primobolan from any lab regardless if SIS and I had any doubts I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Colin said:


> Primo shouldn't glow green like in the pictures at all if it was a genuine test done.
> 
> I've tested Sphinx and Androgen Pharmaceuticals before and they glowed exactly the way Lab max have stated.
> 
> ...


 I'm stopping using the sust n Deca? Until I know what they are ?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> I'm stopping using the sust n Deca? Until I know what they are ?


 Yes, thats exactly what I would be doing.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

There are definitely no fakes of SIS, so that can be ruled out, pretty obviously really.

One thing that confuses me is that Infiniti never managed to make primo, or certainly very very little, since they couldn't obtain the raws. Now SIS has started up, they miraculously have plenty of primo. Sure it's perfectly explainable, but to me it just seems a little convenient. As anyone who reads my posts knows, I was always recommending Infiniti, but the change to SIS for me doesn't sit right. So much investment into anti-counterfeiting measures (when I find it hard to believe Infiniti was ever really faked), just sounds like smoke and mirrors for something else, and that amount of expenditure in packaging would add a fair percentage to their production costs - does this tally with retail prices?

I hope to be proven wrong of course, since I liked Infiniti a lot, but for now, I won't be using SIS.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

From a business-owner's perspective (and a former Infinity user):

WHY re brand?

WHY not just invest in better anti-counterfeiting measures in the EXISTING brand that EVERYONE knows, and TRUSTS!?

If Coca-Cola (or any 'real-life' business) f**k something up, or people started making knock-offs (supermarket own-brand for instance), they don't re-brand. They DOUBLE DOWN on their existing brand.

I'm not against SIS at all, in fact because I had such a good experience with Infinity I will probably still buy SIS. But I don't get their logic at all.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I've used a lot of Infiniti and never had any issues with good comms. If SIS is rebranded Infinti, I can't see them selling fake/crap gear. But that's just my small opinion

I'm sure if you get in touch with your source, I'm sure they will swap, refund and or explain themselves.


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Acidreflux said:


> something doesn't add up mate... too many wrong tests or gear labelled as something it's not or just bunk.
> 
> I'm stopping using the sust n Deca as I don't feel like I'm on test? I'm getting hot flushes, Sweats, weird dreams and after just 2ml of sust and 2ml of Deca I feel like I've been on for 6 weeks? How can it kick in that fast?


 Do you know the carrier oil they are using? Only I started running their testanon 400 and deca. First jab, the next day I felt like I had a fever/hot & cold sweats etc. Just presumed I had a little bug, second jab my delts swelled up/hot to touch, and the fever again. Tuesday I did my glutes... Now glute hot, swelled and the fever again. Was thinking maybe the carrier oil doesn't agree with me after 3 jabs and 3 reactions? Now I've read this it doesn't fill me with great confidence. Was running alpha sust and deca before with no reactions/problems but couldn't get any more hence the switch. Not gonna carry on after 3 attempts as its made me feel terrible.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

arbffgadm100 said:


> From a business-owner's perspective (and a former Infinity user):
> 
> WHY re brand?
> 
> ...


 Don't bother...let's see what the tests say...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

KingKong1 said:


> Yes im sending samples to Simec for testing and will report back with the results.
> 
> So am I it's costing me £750 for three samples lets see if the results match up...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

1983wez said:


> Do you know the carrier oil they are using? Only I started running their testanon 400 and deca. First jab, the next day I felt like I had a fever/hot & cold sweats etc. Just presumed I had a little bug, second jab my delts swelled up/hot to touch, and the fever again. Tuesday I did my glutes... Now glute hot, swelled and the fever again. Was thinking maybe the carrier oil doesn't agree with me after 3 jabs and 3 reactions? Now I've read this it doesn't fill me with great confidence. Was running alpha sust and deca before with no reactions/problems but couldn't get any more hence the switch. Not gonna carry on after 3 attempts as its made me feel terrible.


 It actually looks clean and not much pip for me...it's what's in it that I'm curious about?


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Acidreflux said:


> It actually looks clean and not much pip for me...it's what's in it that I'm curious about?


 I just wondered if it was the carrier oil I don't get along with giving me grief as never had reactions like this before... Will have to try contact them and see if I can get a response, didn't know if anyone knew that was all


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

If anything is up for debate it's only the Primo IMO. We've all been using their other products and getting on fine with them, I haven't seen anything negative said on here about the other stuff from what I can remember. I just can't imagine them knowingly putting out bunk or under dosed products when they've obviously just invested a load of money on new packaging, raws and so on when one bad review could put a big dent in their reputation. Lets see what comes of this Simec test and then go from there.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> I've just emailed SIMEC and waiting for a reply on if they can help?
> 
> Three samples will be sent but I'm not sure how much it will cost me but I swear there is Tren in the Sust!


 was it like 300 Euro for one test ?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

white said:


> was it like 300 Euro for one test ?


 It's gonna be around £750 with postage etc added but f**k it at least we can put this to bed once and for all...


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> I for one appreciate this. I'd rather find out early on if they are putting crap out. Let's hope for all our sakes the rest come out as expected.


 Awesome stuff. Can I send you one of my vials to test please  . That way you can keep all of yours and I'll know for sure what is in mine.

I've ordered another 3 lab max by the way. I'm going to set up a video and test each one after another. It might not be truly accurate as stated but at least I'll get a yes/no as to whether what I have is primo or not


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I'm stopping using the sust n Deca? Until I know what they are ?


 Why are you using question marks?


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Would be very surprised if sis are putting out bunk gear, let's just hope that simec tests come back good.

Infinity have always been bang on and just can't see why they would spend so much money, time and effort info rebranding if they were going to sell crap. Especially as they know people will test their gear from time to time.

Would just be a shame if it is true!


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone using the Test 400? Apart from the one guy in this thread? Whats your review/opinion on it?

Can anyone Labmax the Test 400 also?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> excellent make sure that you post the full lab report when you get it back mate please.


 problem here mate, he is clearly something to do with SIS down to his 'direct email' that nobody else gets a response to etc - so do you really trust this ...

i for one, would prefer a more known member to run theirs. who has no affiliations to them.


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

todai said:


> problem here mate, he is clearly something to do with SIS down to his 'direct email' that nobody else gets a response to etc - so do you really trust this ...
> 
> i for one, would prefer a more known member to run theirs. who has no affiliations to them.


 100% agree with this. Whats the chances itl come back overdosed


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

arbffgadm100 said:


> From a business-owner's perspective (and a former Infinity user):
> 
> WHY re brand?
> 
> ...


 i like I'm sure its pharmacom - who have the one time use serial code, so if its been entered before you know its fake... quite a decent idea IMO (unless nobody checks there serials) the fakes would eventually pop up - UNLESS they kept the original and gave you a fake... lol


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> Doesn't look right , how many drops were added ?
> 
> The vials first picture look like they have a bunch of crystals at the bottom, looks like nothing I ever tested, I don't know if it's messed it up or what, also what light are you using ?


 I used 2-3 drops and you're right it was very strange. I've run about 8-9 tests on various bits over the past few months and this was the first time it turned out like this.

I was using a standard UV torch as far as I'm aware. It was difficult to get an accurate picture of the glow. As I've said in the post above, I'll run 3 more tests and film them all as I want to make sure I'm doing it right to begin with.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

*just fu**ing check his previous posts - he's clearly affiliated his test is gonna be bunk - everything he posts in is SIS... and seems to so happen to email them 
whatever the f**k you post back I'm not believing now. *


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

M1T said:


> Anyone using the Test 400? Apart from the one guy in this thread? Whats your review/opinion on it?
> 
> Can anyone Labmax the Test 400 also?


 If I were to post such things on an open forum, I could say that yes, someone is, and loving it at 1ml, doing everything it should and feeling great.

You know, hypothetically.?


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> If I were to post such things on an open forum, I could say that yes, someone is, and loving it at 1ml, doing everything it should and feeling great.
> 
> You know, hypothetically.?


 Well im looking for real life experiences, so I guess yours doesn't count


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

todai said:


> View attachment 135798
> View attachment 135799
> View attachment 135800
> 
> ...


 I said this earlier in the posts. He commented on my wall saying I was chatting bullsh*t about my bloods. He'll be changing his account name soon probably


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

wilko1985 said:


> I used 2-3 drops and you're right it was very strange. I've run about 8-9 tests on various bits over the past few months and this was the first time it turned out like this.
> 
> I was using a standard UV torch as far as I'm aware. It was difficult to get an accurate picture of the glow. As I've said in the post above, I'll run 3 more tests and film them all as I want to make sure I'm doing it right to begin with.


 I only used 1 drop from green pin for every test as they use the same for the labmax videos

I done only 1 drop, still I can't see it effecting it to make it the colour it is as it should be brown and gold inset florescence.

I have just changed my order from 2 primo to sphinx mast e for now, I'm happy to get more sis tren e its rocket fuel and have ordered the test e 300 as well, Infiniti have always good gear, if there is a problem with the primo it's a shame but I'm not buying more primo until a bit more comes to light on this batch or whatever.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

M1T said:


> Anyone using the Test 400? Apart from the one guy in this thread? Whats your review/opinion on it?
> 
> Can anyone Labmax the Test 400 also?


 There's labmax for a t400.

If it has some pip it's sometimes a sign it's dosed well.

edit - I meant to say there's no labmax for t400's


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Anaboliclabs have just posted some results on primo from scimec that came back good ,they may well have results on this anyway


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> I only used 1 drop from green pin for every test as they use the same for the labmax videos
> 
> I done only 1 drop, still I can't see it effecting it to make it the colour it is as it should be brown and gold inset florescence.
> 
> I have just changed my order from 2 primo to sphinx mast e for now, I'm happy to get more sis tren e its rocket fuel and have ordered the test e 300 as well, Infiniti have always good gear, if there is a problem with the primo it's a shame but I'm not buying more primo until a bit more comes to light on this batch or whatever.


 Indeed, next tests ill do one drop, then test, then add more if needed.

I have now tested 3 seperate labs on primo. The first two instantly changed to the dark brown colour. The SIS seemed to gloup together then turn yellow. so definitely different to the other two.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> I only used 1 drop from green pin for every test as they use the same for the labmax videos
> 
> I done only 1 drop, still I can't see it effecting it to make it the colour it is as it should be brown and gold inset florescence.
> 
> I have just changed my order from 2 primo to sphinx mast e for now, I'm happy to get more sis tren e its rocket fuel and have ordered the test e 300 as well, Infiniti have always good gear, if there is a problem with the primo it's a shame but I'm not buying more primo until a bit more comes to light on this batch or whatever.


 Why wouldn't you switch to Sphinx primo? I'm finding that it's def good to go. I've seen you lab maxed it before and it passed.

I'm happy and will be getting some more soon hopefully.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

RedStar said:


> Why wouldn't you switch to Sphinx primo? I'm finding that it's def good to go. I've seen you lab maxed it before and it passed.
> 
> I'm happy and will be getting some more soon hopefully.


 There was none left , will just stick with mast e till I break, not got long left (cough) but getting lean now and the mast effect will be good anyway as I drop further.

Bit pissed but there you go, wait and see what comes of it.

Results have been great since I added the sis primo and tren e , so I don't know .


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> There was none left , will just stick with mast e till I break, not got long left (cough) but getting lean now and the mast effect will be good anyway as I drop further.
> 
> Bit pissed but there you go, wait and see what comes of it.


 Ahh with you now.

i think sis will be all good, I'd be quite shocked if not. But shall play the waiting game and see.

mast is good, but I do love how mild a good primo dose is.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I hope @KingKong1 has cleared his inbox....


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Anyone used their parabolan yet? If so, any good?

Ta.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

KingKong1 said:


> Guys
> Im honestly shocked at all this hostility and not trusting me.
> Anyway I know were your coming from me posting about SIS makes me looking like I'm affiliated; which is partially true as I know one of the resellers and get my product from him. Thats were the affiliation starts and ends. Him being a close friend means Ive never paid for my stuff so as Infiniti and now SIS were popular in my area me and a group of guys had it sent for testing the first time around by putting money together. Most of which I paid due to some inheritance money that came my way. I had not other reason to do this but like yourselves just to check what it is we were using.
> 
> ...


 why do you only post about SIS/Infiniti and only comment in those areas then... you must MUST!!! think we're all stupid if you think were gonna believe you aint affiliated. you aren't the first to have a close link and you won't be the last, the thing about this forum is we can fu**ing see it.... WE CAN SEE YOU ONLY POST IN SIS THREADS.

I'm sure they will have a batch sitting thats decent, if not they'll mix it up with more raws... do you think it takes a decade to mix gear up? and honestly... with all your posts i read, you do care.

ill wait for someone more reputable on the forum comes back with results. 
ps nothing is made up the OP has shown its not real... its fake as s**t... fake, no matter how skin it, its not even primo in there

so you best get back on to that personal email you have of theres and tell them the forums caught on and to make fresh batches .... you know that one nobody else gets an answer too....


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Ah, the friendly environment of UKM.

No wonder forums are dying with all the grief and abuse.

Be nice, or just dont post.

Why the need for constant bitching and arguments?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

F*ck spending and wasting money on simec testing, why would you use sis if you have acces to pharma grade. You comment far too much on the same topics to not be affiliated. I don't care if you are it actually gives everyone a point of contact because sis don't reply to email. And according to sis there are only 2 resellers


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

KingKong1 said:


> f**k this. I wont post up the results then.
> 
> You over-evaluating thick c*nt do you think they have 2 types of primo sitting there just incase this happened? You honestly are a pr1ck.
> 
> You dumb pr1ck I only made an account due to the results we had received and now the items we are having tested.


 im dumb, yet I'm affiliated with people with steroids, running on a forum and posting only in those threads, with minimal posts... arguing with everyone, getting apparent free gear but going to pay to have items sent and tested (very expensive) for some dumb pricks on a forum... why would you wanna test s**t for us? if you believe its good, and you're getting it for free why spend hundreds... stupid c**t lol

Yes mate. Over-evaluating or a lot more intelligent than you?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

elliot1989 said:


> F*ck spending and wasting money on simec testing, why would you use sis if you have acces to pharma grade. You comment far too much on the same topics to not be affiliated. I don't care if you are it actually gives everyone a point of contact because sis don't reply to email. And according to sis there are only 2 resellers


 cause he's talking crap mate and he is - (i can have sis or i can have this pharma stuff, also for free... (yeh give me the sis said NOBODY EVER)


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

KingKong1 said:


> You son of a b1tch. I did not in my post say i paid for the SIS tests.
> 
> The Infiniti tests we paid for ourselves to ensure what we were using. I hadnt paid for the gear so it didnt bother me if i partially paid for some tests for peace of mind.


 I am not the son of a dog mate... I'm evidently human, but this would be more entertaining if i was a dog and caught you out, even a dog could probably see you're clearly punting gear

which btw, everyone wants anyways, but don't be so blatant - the TEST came back that its not primo, therefore its not primo... YOU CANT BEAT SCIENCE. you are wrong, best start selling your gear elsewhere buddy.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Any chance of a discount code?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

KingKong1 said:


> IM NOT GOING TO EXPLAIN MYSELF.
> 
> TAKE FROM THE RESULT WHAT YOU WISH. CALL SIMEC TO VERIFY IF NEEDED THEYVE BEEN SENT AND RESULTS WILL BE POSTED.
> 
> FEEL FREE TO SEND YOUR OWN SIS ITEMS.


 you don't have too mate, we know you're punting gear, you have that secret email nobody else can get 



richardrahl said:


> Any chance of a discount code?


 :lol: x2, can i have some of your primo for cheap since its fake?


----------



## Testmonster (Nov 27, 2014)

Dunno about primo but im on their test 400 and Dbol and feeling great. Just my 2pence worth


----------



## FrustroDude (Sep 12, 2016)

The problem is the tests prove nothing. If affiliates send the product to test. Anyone can stick a label on proven gear.

The only proof is if a Jo bloggs user tests the gear at simtec levels.. Cant do that.. So using it.. And labmax tests are the way....

My SIS Cyp smells of nothing but oil, no solvent and I'm really sensitive to test and it did...... Nothing


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

@KingKong1

what items were sent?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

KingKong1 said:


> f**k this. I wont post up the results then.
> 
> You over-evaluating thick c*nt do you think they have 2 types of primo sitting there just incase this happened? You honestly are a pr1ck.
> 
> You dumb pr1ck I only made an account due to the results we had received and now the items we are having tested.


 Whose we? You n SIS?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

FrustroDude said:


> The problem is the tests prove nothing. If affiliates send the product to test. Anyone can stick a label on proven gear.
> 
> The only proof is if a Jo bloggs user tests the gear at simtec levels.. Cant do that.. So using it.. And labmax tests are the way....
> 
> My SIS Cyp smells of nothing but oil, no solvent and I'm really sensitive to test and it did...... Nothing


 This. A lab sends off their own gear to be tested so they dose it accordingly

A lab max test will only tell you the raw, not the ester or %.


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

Quick screen shot from labmax website.

Possibility of other chemicals within the primo to effect the reaction

View attachment IMG_0059.PNG


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Any chance of a discount code?


 try discount code: Zerogear


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Rx labs for the win. f**k paying top money for possibly bunk gear.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

This is why I stick to one lab, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

KingKong1 said:


> f**k this. I wont post up the results then.
> 
> You over-evaluating thick c*nt do you think they have 2 types of primo sitting there just incase this happened? You honestly are a pr1ck.
> 
> You dumb pr1ck I only made an account due to the results we had received and now the items we are having tested.





todai said:


> im dumb, yet I'm affiliated with people with steroids, running on a forum and posting only in those threads, with minimal posts... arguing with everyone, getting apparent free gear but going to pay to have items sent and tested (very expensive) for some dumb pricks on a forum... why would you wanna test s**t for us? if you believe its good, and you're getting it for free why spend hundreds... stupid c**t lol
> 
> Yes mate. Over-evaluating or a lot more intelligent than you?


 Anymore insults will result in a ban.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Nara said:


> This is why I stick to one lab, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


 You still running dimensions mate? Luckily I'm going to cruise in the next few weeks till after xmas so it gives time to let this sis thing play out a bit but if ppl still aren't happy with it then I'll use dimensions in the new year.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DLTBB said:


> If anything is up for debate it's only the Primo IMO. We've all been using their other products and getting on fine with them, I haven't seen anything negative said on here about the other stuff from what I can remember. I just can't imagine them knowingly putting out bunk or under dosed products when they've obviously just invested a load of money on new packaging, raws and so on when one bad review could put a big dent in their reputation. Lets see what comes of this Simec test and then go from there.


 this is what has surprised me before this thread most where pleased with the SIS products all of a sudden they are crap and members with few posts are chirping in claiming bunk.......i agree lets wait for the SIMEC results



Acidreflux said:


> It's gonna be around £750 with postage etc added but f**k it at least we can put this to bed once and for all...


 i am are it wasn't that much when i did it last year i will check mate



KingKong1 said:


> f**k this. I wont post up the results then.
> 
> You over-evaluating thick c*nt do you think they have 2 types of primo sitting there just incase this happened? You honestly are a pr1ck.
> 
> You dumb pr1ck I only made an account due to the results we had received and now the items we are having tested.


 Stop with the insults



luther1 said:


> This. A lab sends off their own gear to be tested so they dose it accordingly
> 
> A lab max test will only tell you the raw, not the ester or %.


 the one thing i know about all UGL of any size they make batches in the thousands, they don't make up small numbers just to be sent off for testing.........i guess you wouldn't be happy unless they made a video of them using the same batch and mailing it to the Lab 

this is a concern as i have a order in for their Primo stack (Primo/Mast E/Test E) on its way so not going to be happy if this is proved to be bunk.........i have a connection at Wedinos i might see if i can get something tested (on a selfish note it will be what i have ordered first if possible lol)

Anyway lets keep it civil guys stop with the insults


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

The problem isn't helped by @kingkong1 aggresively defending any accustaion that SIS is bunk. Every manufacturer can have a bad batch and that may be all that has happened here but with kingkong1 slagging people off it makes people think that SIS have something to hide so everyone then starts to question all SIS products.

It's interesting to see the difference with SIS and TM products. The first batch of TM var failed labmax, TM apologised and assured everyone the next batch would be ok and it was obvious from TM that if it was bunk it was more a problem with the raws than them trying to rip people off and no-one questioned any of their other products. SIS primo fails labmax, kingkong1 is agressive to anyone who suggests that the product is bunk and everyone questions all other SIS products. Even in the world of AAS a little customer service goes a long way.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

warsteiner said:


> The problem isn't helped by @kingkong1 aggresively defending any accustaion that SIS is bunk. Every manufacturer can have a bad batch and that may be all that has happened here but with kingkong1 slagging people off it makes people think that SIS have something to hide so everyone then starts to question all SIS products.
> 
> It's interesting to see the difference with SIS and TM products. The first batch of TM var failed labmax, TM apologised and assured everyone the next batch would be ok and it was obvious from TM that if it was bunk it was more a problem with the raws than them trying to rip people off and no-one questioned any of their other products. SIS primo fails labmax, kingkong1 is agressive to anyone who suggests that the product is bunk and everyone questions all other SIS products. Even in the world of AAS a little customer service goes a long way.


 agree it does not help and he will be banned if he continues to post in this manner....

sorry not sure what TM is though?


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> agree it does not help and he will be banned if he continues to post in this manner....
> 
> sorry not sure what TM is though?


 That golf company


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> You still running dimensions mate? Luckily I'm going to cruise in the next few weeks till after xmas so it gives time to let this sis thing play out a bit but if ppl still aren't happy with it then I'll use dimensions in the new year.


 No mate I only used Dimension Tren E once, been using Sphinx for nearly 2 years now


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Send oils to janoshik for testing. €80 quid for oils less for raws. Surely a large ugl like SIS should be able to test every batch of raws they get in and then dose their gear accordingly.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Primo is a investment, you have to buy lot of vials for a cycle so you have to be very carefull to dont buy s**t. Its what ilm doing at the moment.

Read Sphinx is out of stock on primo, D4net some good reviews on it, Alpha, baltic, Neuro Pharma. I doubt SIS manufacture fake primo.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

supertesty said:


> I doubt SIS manufacture fake primo.


 If they don't test their raws then they are only guessing and no better than a guy making primo in his kitchen.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

I think the best option is to choose labs who are in the business since a while.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is what has surprised me before this thread most where pleased with the SIS products all of a sudden they are crap and members with few posts are chirping in claiming bunk.......i agree lets wait for the SIMEC results
> 
> i am are it wasn't that much when i did it last year i will check mate
> 
> ...


 You are wrong. Most ugl's don't even make up batches In the hundreds and it's certainly not a problem adding in an extra bit of raw to the last 10ml left in the Pyrex beaker to make that vial more accurate for testing. You've been watching too many youtube lab videos I'm afraid. When JP sent his primo back for more eo, do you think they added more to the thousands they had already produced?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

luther1 said:


> You are wrong. Most ugl's don't even make up batches In the hundreds and it's certainly not a problem adding in an extra bit of raw to the last 10ml left in the Pyrex beaker to make that vial more accurate for testing. You've been watching too many youtube lab videos I'm afraid. When JP sent his primo back for more eo, do you think they added more to the thousands they had already produced?


 sorry mate but i am not wrong decent UGL do make batches in the hundreds if not thousands i know many people who run UGL now and in the past and if they are a serious lab they do not make up small batches.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate but i am not wrong decent UGL do make batches in the hundreds if not thousands i know many people who run UGL now and in the past and if they are a serious lab they do not make up small batches.


 You said ugl of any size, I disagreed so you change it to decent ugl's. Yes, maybe one or two ugl's make huge batches but this doesn't make them decent and many small ugl's that don't make huge batches certainly can't be classed as not decent. 10litres of oil cooking away is a lot to have on the go to make 1000 vials. I'm also sure most ugl owners would certainly tell you they make thousands of vials, if this were the case the profit would be immense and they'd all be driving Bentleys and living in mansions. I bet they all wear white coats and face masks too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

luther1 said:


> You said ugl of any size, I disagreed so you change it to decent ugl's. Yes, maybe one or two ugl's make huge batches but this doesn't make them decent and many small ugl's that don't make huge batches certainly can't be classed as not decent. 10litres of oil cooking away is a lot to have on the go to make 1000 vials. I'm also sure most ugl owners would certainly tell you they make thousands of vials, if this were the case the profit would be immense and they'd all be driving Bentleys and living in mansions. I bet they all wear white coats and face masks too.


 Ok mate your right I am wrong I have no clue what I am talking about have a good day


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

luther1 said:


> You said ugl of any size, I disagreed so you change it to decent ugl's. Yes, maybe one or two ugl's make huge batches but this doesn't make them decent and many small ugl's that don't make huge batches certainly can't be classed as not decent. 10litres of oil cooking away is a lot to have on the go to make 1000 vials. I'm also sure most ugl owners would certainly tell you they make thousands of vials, if this were the case the profit would be immense and they'd all be driving Bentleys and living in mansions. I bet they all wear white coats and face masks too.





Pscarb said:


> Ok mate your right I am wrong I have no clue what I am talking about have a good day


 Have you seen the packaging etx that sis produce with their product. Not staying this is how we should judge he quality but shrink wrapped seals multi holographic printing. This isn't a crowd of blokes brewing up in their garage! Clearly from that alone the same has had serious investment and equipment so I whisk expect mass production not a bloke with a funnel


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

supertesty said:


> Mayzini said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen the packaging etx that sis produce with their product. Not staying this is how we should judge he quality but shrink wrapped seals multi holographic printing. This isn't a crowd of blokes brewing up in their garage! Clearly from that alone the same has had serious investment and equipment so I whisk expect mass production not a bloke with a funnel


 So then they should be able to send their raws to be tested and this thread wouldn't even exist. Holographic printing is cheap as s**t from China so that means nothing. Only as good as your last batch not your packaging


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bonacris said:


> So then they should be able to send their raws to be tested and this thread wouldn't even exist. Holographic printing is cheap as s**t from China so that means nothing. Only as good as your last batch not your packaging


 to be fair this thread is based on one Lab Max test that many have said can be flawed, as i said many times lets see what a SIMEC report brings then we can slate the fukc out of the lab


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair this thread is based on one Lab Max test that many have said can be flawed, as i said many times lets see what a SIMEC report brings then we can slate the fukc out of the lab


 I agree but a lab this size should be submitting their own stuff for testing everytime they get new raws in. Labmaxes are to be always taken with a grain of salt. To many agendas


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mayzini said:


> Have you seen the packaging etx that sis produce with their product. Not staying this is how we should judge he quality but shrink wrapped seals multi holographic printing. This isn't a crowd of blokes brewing up in their garage! Clearly from that alone the same has had serious investment and equipment so I whisk expect mass production not a bloke with a funnel


 I have never mentioned or knocked infiniti/sis. All I said was that it's not difficult for any lab to produce a vial or two that would give an accurate mass spec dosing.

Everyone slates Isis labs and they use holograms and fancy labels etc, yet WC use stuff done on a home printer. Labels mean fcuk all.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just for the record, I have used Infiniti and their ttm 500 was superb, so it's highly unlikely a change of branding would result in a drop of quality. Primo raw is the same price as a few other raws, one being tren hex, so if they're going to zero dose the primo they'd do the same with the hex and a few others wouldn't they. And judging by previous lab tests, they don't.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bonacris said:


> I agree but a lab this size should be submitting their own stuff for testing everytime they get new raws in. Labmaxes are to be always taken with a grain of salt. To many agendas


 But how do you know this or any other lab hasn't done this? Think about it if a lab posted up lab results most would say they sent a properly dosed vial/powder to be tested (sound familiar) so wouldn't be believed.....

the member king Kong has said he is affiliated with the lab and has sent samples to SIMEC but the was slated for being bias and the results would not be trust worthy.......

running UGL is a business and it isn't good business to push out a product with none of the labelled compound in it when you have a decent reputation


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

1983wez said:


> Do you know the carrier oil they are using? Only I started running their testanon 400 and deca. First jab, the next day I felt like I had a fever/hot & cold sweats etc. Just presumed I had a little bug, second jab my delts swelled up/hot to touch, and the fever again. Tuesday I did my glutes... Now glute hot, swelled and the fever again. Was thinking maybe the carrier oil doesn't agree with me after 3 jabs and 3 reactions? Now I've read this it doesn't fill me with great confidence. Was running alpha sust and deca before with no reactions/problems but couldn't get any more hence the switch. Not gonna carry on after 3 attempts as its made me feel terrible.


 It actually looks clean and not much pip for me...it's what's in it that I'm curious about?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Primobolan I'm betting it's EQ... :thumb


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Aint these fancy labels and holograms produced in china and brought for a cent a piece? Pretty sure I have seen similar ones to sis at alibaba so I would hardly use their packaging as a reference to the size of their outfit.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

GMDJ said:


> Aint these fancy labels and holograms produced in china and brought for a cent a piece? Pretty sure I have seen similar ones to sis at alibaba so I would hardly use their packaging as a reference to the size of their outfit.


 It's cheap as chips to produce packaging like that...


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm predicting that the samples sent will confirm that it's exactly as it says on the tin. Nothing shady to achieve it either.

I'm not a big fan of these Labmax tests.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> But how do you know this or any other lab hasn't done this? Think about it if a lab posted up lab results most would say they sent a properly dosed vial/powder to be tested (sound familiar) so wouldn't be believed.....
> 
> the member king Kong has said he is affiliated with the lab and has sent samples to SIMEC but the was slated for being bias and the results would not be trust worthy.......
> 
> running UGL is a business and it isn't good business to push out a product with none of the labelled compound in it when you have a decent reputation


 I don't think King Kong should be slated. I think it should be encouraged that all gear be tested regardless of whether the person is affiliated with a brand.

Some will disagree saying it means nothing coming from a source but these same people will not use their own money to test gear so a source is almost always in a no win situation. Damned if they do, damned if they don't. As a community we should encourage testing at all levels.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

bonacris said:


> I don't think King Kong should be slated. I think it should be encouraged that all gear be tested regardless of whether the person is affiliated with a brand.
> 
> Some will disagree saying it means nothing coming from a source but these same people will not use their own money to test gear so a source is almost always in a no win situation. Damned if they do, damned if they don't. As a community we should encourage testing at all levels.


 Shut your mouth.

Hiw dare you come in here being sensible and not argumentative.?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bonacris said:


> I don't think King Kong should be slated. I think it should be encouraged that all gear be tested regardless of whether the person is affiliated with a brand.
> 
> Some will disagree saying it means nothing coming from a source but these same people will not use their own money to test gear so a source is almost always in a no win situation. Damned if they do, damned if they don't. As a community we should encourage testing at all levels.


 could not agree more, many scream for testing and good gear yet dont shell out to test the gear themselves (i mean properly) the funny thing is many will slate or ditch SIS now after this labmax test and use another lab that hasn't been tested in any way lol


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Think people need to calm down a bit here. Let the lab results come back and see. If would be good if people sent their own off for samples. I know this can be expensive but it's the only way to tell what chemicals are being used. If you read studies on Sulfuric acid and thin layer Chromatography (Which is basically what labmax use), then you also know that variables such as EO, BA, the carrier oil and other chems used for brewing have not been studied on AAS. (At least not that I know of)

For people talking about PIP and pain being an indication of fake/under/overdosed gear. It's simply not a scientific measurement of how accurate of a dosage is in your vial, or even what might be in it.

Many people switched to Homebrewing as a lot of UGL's simply blew up and couldn't cope with demand. Gear was diluted or sold as something else. Most of these raws are being manufactured in China, there's also another variable here. You don't know what is being shipped from the factory unless you test every single imported batch of raw powders.

All in All, only an independent lab test is going to get people their answers, even then, batches are different. I've been talking to a few doctor friends of mine and have suggested that they work with me on developing on LabMax's testing with another vial test on EO/BA/Carrier oil chromatography effects on AAS. After all, it's only a bit of sulfuric acid, alcohol and UV.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

I tried four ugl labs two of which were highly recommended on here I jabbed had blood tests on all of them they all proved to be severely underdosed I don't care what any of you lot say I know for sure most ugl labs even with good reputations send out underdosed gear


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

big vin said:


> I tried four ugl labs two of which were highly recommended on here I jabbed had blood tests on all of them they all proved to be severely underdosed I don't care what any of you lot say I know for sure most ugl labs even with good reputations send out underdosed gear


 Got the tests and the details?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I've got Test flu off the SIS Sust 250...


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> Got the tests and the details?


 On the fourth attempt I tried a different lab had bloods done after pinning 500mg a week for four weeks bloods cone back with testosterone levels five times higher than normal range proved this lab dosed their gear correctly I'm not here to slate labs so not going to mention any names it was for my own purpose


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

big vin said:


> On the fourth attempt I tried a different lab had bloods done after pinning 500mg a week for four weeks bloods cone back with testosterone levels five times higher than normal range proved this lab dosed their gear correctly I'm not here to slate labs so not going to mention any names it was for my own purpose


 Fair enough.

Was just interested.

But, in all honesty, claims of this with no proof help no one. Regardless if you want to slate someone or not.

Be nice if you shared. If not, pointless to comment.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Was just interested.
> 
> ...


 I have all the proof I need for my own benefit it cost me a lot of time and money on wasted gear and expensive blood test results I have stocked up on the the genuine lab , if I was to slate the bad labs and praise the good lab I would just get accused of promoting the lab

The point I was making is even labs with good reputations send out underdosed gear


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

big vin said:


> I have all the proof I need for my own benefit it cost me a lot of time and money on wasted gear and expensive blood test results I have stocked up on the the genuine lab , if I was to slate the bad labs and praise the good lab I would just get accused of promoting the lab
> 
> The point I was making is even labs with good reputations send out underdosed gear


 Post up pictures of these bloods tests please. Things like this help the community and if labs know more and more people are testing their gear then they will up their game or lose customers.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

big vin said:


> I have all the proof I need for my own benefit it cost me a lot of time and money on wasted gear and expensive blood test results I have stocked up on the the genuine lab , if I was to slate the bad labs and praise the good lab I would just get accused of promoting the lab
> 
> The point I was making is even labs with good reputations send out underdosed gear


 You can only really get round this with either, A) super trusted friend or brewer who uses his own. B. Brew your own (Actually not that difficult).

If you Look at Anabolic labs reports, you can see most common of all is undergearing by around 15/30mg per 100mg dosage. At a dosage rated at 200mg/ml, saving 30mg/ml is a massive increase in profits through extra liquid being saved, especially in big batches.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

big vin said:


> On the fourth attempt I tried a different lab had bloods done after pinning 500mg a week for four weeks bloods cone back with testosterone levels five times higher than normal range proved this lab dosed their gear correctly I'm not here to slate labs so not going to mention any names it was for my own purpose


 100mg isn't normal range... it's about double it for most people. I guess it could be down to availability and how your body takes in all that test though.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Savage Lifter said:


> 100mg isn't normal range... it's about double it for most people. I guess it could be down to availability and how your body takes in all that test though.


 Where do you get 1000mg from I never mentioned that ?

I pinned 500mg a week of test c for four weeks then had a blood test which showed testosterone levels of 90nmol/l (10-31nmol/l) so more than 5 times above normal range


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

big vin said:


> Where do you get 1000mg from I never mentioned that ?
> 
> I pinned 500mg a week of test c for four weeks then had a blood test which showed testosterone levels of 90nmol/l (10-31nmol/l) so more than 5 times above normal range


 Less than three actually.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> Less than three actually.


 Not if you take the average which is between 10-31 most men average around 20nmol/l so more than four times average and only after 4 weeks of pinnibg so would have been higher after a few more weeks when at peak levels


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Nope, peak levels are achieved in days, not weeks, the half life extends over weeks and may provide a more stable blood level, but the peak from any injection is afters a couple of days.

You don't get to pick the number you chose from the range, unless you had ore bloods.

Less than three times test increase.

After weeks of 500mg, I'd say that was bunk too.

Not trying to be argumentative. Just pointing things out.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> Nope, peak levels are achieved in days, not weeks, the half life extends over weeks and may provide a more stable blood level, but the peak from any injection is afters a couple of days.
> 
> You don't get to pick the number you chose from the range, unless you had ore bloods.
> 
> ...


 Omg test c is a long ester it takes weeks to build up to peak levels , I had four shots then took a blood test .

When I started my trt my endocrinologist wanted me to wait a few weeks for my test levels to build up before he did my blood test so obviously he is wrong too


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

big vin said:


> Omg test c is a long ester it takes weeks to build up to peak levels , I had four shots then took a blood test .


 See, this is the thing about modern society. Have an opinion, founded on nothing and stick to it to the death.

You are using the internet to post here, but instead of actually verifying your opinion, you'll just argue the same broscience.

Google the research and studies. Steroids and their multiple esters have been studied for decades, testosterone specifically in humans.

The info is out there. You just need to check it. Peak levels, as in the highest the level will be after any volume injected, is achieved in days, not weeks. Studies verifying this up to and including undeconate.

So, how about you research a little more, and OMG a little less, then get back to me about it, and we can continue in an adult and educated fashion? Seriously, Google it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big vin said:


> On the fourth attempt I tried a different lab had bloods done after pinning 500mg a week for four weeks bloods cone back with testosterone levels five times higher than normal range proved this lab dosed their gear correctly I'm not here to slate labs so not going to mention any names it was for my own purpose


 this interests me not from the UGL side but the blood mechanics side, i wrote a macro to determine blood levels of gear over time i would be keen to put your details in and see if my macro matches your results

i need the following info
Your starting Test level
Your finishing Test levels (after the 4 weeks)
what ester Test you used (or steroid)
What frequency of shot per week?

thanks buddy


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

big vin said:


> Omg test c is a long ester it takes weeks to build up to peak levels , I had four shots then took a blood test .


 Is it not that peak blood concentration of the test C would peak within days but as the half life of the ester is how long it takes the ester to be cleaved from the test molecule then blood levels of testosterone would peak after a few weeks?

Medical Blood tests don't test for test that is attached to the ester but the tests In the studies did? Like not throwing spanners in works here genuinely interested haha



simonboyle said:


> See, thus is the thing about modern society. Have an opinion, founded on nothing and stick to it to the death.
> 
> You are using the internet to post here, but instead of actually verifying your opinion, you'll just argue the same broscience.
> 
> ...


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

jointhecrazy said:


> Is it not that peak blood concentration of the test C would peak within days but as the half life of the ester is how long it takes the ester to be cleaved from the test molecule then blood levels of testosterone would peak after a few weeks?
> 
> Medical Blood tests don't test for test that is attached to the ester but the tests In the studies did? Like not throwing spanners in works here genuinely interested haha


 Nope.

They are the same tests.

Peak levels refer to the "peak" as it appears on a graph once you have plotted your results from testing.

The half life is the rate at which it clears your system.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Anymore insults will result in a ban.


 I was going to start cracking a few jokes at them until I saw this...... lol


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> See, this is the thing about modern society. Have an opinion, founded on nothing and stick to it to the death.
> 
> You are using the internet to post here, but instead of actually verifying your opinion, you'll just argue the same broscience.
> 
> ...


 Wow if you think test c will show highest test levels after one injection you are deluded .

I have used test undecanoate for my trt it's what nebido consists of and anybody who takes it (many on here) will tell you that it takes several injections before steady peak levels are achieved and my blood tests price thus

I don't use Bro science I have over hundred blood tests to verify what I know


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> Nope, peak levels are achieved in days, not weeks, the half life extends over weeks and may provide a more stable blood level, but the peak from any injection is afters a couple of days.
> 
> You don't get to pick the number you chose from the range, unless you had ore bloods.
> 
> ...


 I had testosterone levels of 93nmol/l (10-31) how can you say it was bunk ?

What else caused my testosterone levels to go so high if it was bunk I was injecting exogenous testosterone that's why my testosterone levels were so high I can't believe how you can say it was bunk


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

big vin said:


> Wow if you think test c will show highest test levels after one injection you are deluded .
> 
> I have used test undecanoate for my trt it's what nebido consists of and anybody who takes it (many on here) will tell you that it takes several injections before steady peak levels are achieved and my blood tests price thus
> 
> I don't use Bro science I have over hundred blood tests to verify what I know


 Well, first, there is no such thing as a steady peak, the two words are contradictory.

And second, well done, claim I'm deluded, awesome, good contribution, remember I said in my last post about continuing in an adult and educated fashion?

Third, I gave you the info and guidance to look it up, but no, you just continue on, regardless of facts or information.

And no, I do not ''believe'' anything, I don't need to ''believe'' as it has been tested, studied and verified, so, you know, facts! Pesky little things aren't they, especially when they prove you wrong? Google the studies on nibido then, and the release profile of it. Or, just keep bashing away on the keyboard as someone telling you you are incorrect is somehow offensive to you. Pretty sure I know what choice you'll take.

By the way, there is nothing wrong with not knowing something, no one knows everything. There is however something wrong with arguing a point that you have not checked up on.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

big vin said:


> I had testosterone levels of 93nmol/l (10-31) how can you say it was bunk ?
> 
> What else caused my testosterone levels to go so high if it was bunk I was injecting exogenous testosterone that's why my testosterone levels were so high I can't believe how you can say it was bunk


 You claimed that that particular one was dosed correctly as it increased your levels. I'm pointing out that 500mg should increase your levels higher than that. So basing your opinion off of not impressive increases in testosterone to validate one lab isn't the best. it mat have been better than the ones you used before, but from those results I don't believe it was 500mg. That is what I mean by saying it was bunk.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Here, I'll even get you started

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9876028

Read that, then continue to search for yourself.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> Well, first, there is no such thing as a steady peak, the two words are contradictory.
> 
> And second, well done, claim I'm deluded, awesome, good contribution, remember I said in my last post about continuing in an adult and educated fashion?
> 
> ...


 I have blood tests to prove that whilst on nebido my testosterone levels were higher after four injections compared to after one injection my endo told me that most of his patients were the same this is not Bro science it's fact my blood tests show this and all my endos patients blood test show the same it's the same .

Clinical trials on nebido have been done by the manufacturer that's they recommend a booster shot after 6 weeks .

I cycled test c 500mg a week after 2 injections I did a blood test the day after I pinned my testosterone level was 36nmol/l , I then did two further injections a week apart and then day after I pinned did another blood test my testosterone level came back @ 90nmol/l so clearly my testosterone levels were higher after 4 weeks compared to 2 weeks this is not Bro science are my blood test results


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> You claimed that that particular one was dosed correctly as it increased your levels. I'm pointing out that 500mg should increase your levels higher than that. So basing your opinion off of not impressive increases in testosterone to validate one lab isn't the best. it mat have been better than the ones you used before, but from those results I don't believe it was 500mg. That is what I mean by saying it was bunk.


 Bunk to me would mean containing no testosterobe at all different to underdosed

When I tested the other labs on same protocol my test levels were only 35-40 nmol/l these certain labs were clearly underdosed compared to the lab which gave test level of 90nmol/l


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

simonboyle said:


> Nope.
> 
> They are the same tests.
> 
> ...


 Why do we feel prop effects and side effects so much quicker then?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

big vin said:


> I have blood tests to prove that whilst on nebido my testosterone levels were higher after four injections compared to after one injection my endo told me that most of his patients were the same this is not Bro science it's fact my blood tests show this and all my endos patients blood test show the same it's the same .
> 
> Clinical trials on nebido have been done by the manufacturer that's they recommend a booster shot after 6 weeks .
> 
> I cycled test c 500mg a week after 2 injections I did a blood test the day after I pinned my testosterone level was 36nmol/l , I then did two further injections a week apart and then day after I pinned did another blood test my testosterone level came back @ 90nmol/l so clearly my testosterone levels were higher after 4 weeks compared to 2 weeks this is not Bro science are my blood test results


 Then post the results or stop mentioning them. Your endo isn't testing peak levels, maybe you need to get a firmer understanding of the words and terms you use. And third hand info is pretty irrelevant. Did you read the study i posted? Or did you just continue hammering on with your opinion?

Here, this is another study (you probably won't rad) showinf the peak levels and drop off period of TU, I'd really like to know what you think of these studies and at what point you will say ''OK, I was wrong on this, fair point'', as, you know, you are wrong. again, nothing wrong with that, and it certainly isn't some sort of insult. But buddy, arguing against studies and actual facts with '' my endo said'' is some silly sauce.

This study is good also as it compares TU to TE also.

here

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7711892


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

big vin said:


> Bunk to me would mean containing no testosterobe at all different to underdosed
> 
> When I tested the other labs on same protocol my test levels were only 35-40 nmol/l these certain labs were clearly underdosed compared to the lab which gave test level of 90nmol/l


 Well I consider something that claims ''x'' amount not having that amount to be bunk, as where does the line stop? 500mg test e containing sya, 50mg, wouldn't be bunk? The word isn't important, duff, s**t, crap, piece of poop etc. the point stands.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> Then post the results or stop mentioning them. Your endo isn't testing peak levels, maybe you need to get a firmer understanding of the words and terms you use. And third hand info is pretty irrelevant. Did you read the study i posted? Or did you just continue hammering on with your opinion?
> 
> Here, this is another study (you probably won't rad) showinf the peak levels and drop off period of TU, I'd really like to know what you think of these studies and at what point you will say ''OK, I was wrong on this, fair point'', as, you know, you are wrong. again, nothing wrong with that, and it certainly isn't some sort of insult. But buddy, arguing against studies and actual facts with '' my endo said'' is some silly sauce.
> 
> ...


 Oh stop it Simon! You really are full of your :thumb self


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

jointhecrazy said:


> Why do we feel prop effects and side effects so much quicker then?


 Do ''we''?

Such as? It depends on dose and frequency of injections, peak level of prop will be reached very rapidly also, but the half life is much shorter so the remaining ''trough'' will be short, ie the remaining drug will be released in to the system and cleared withing a couple of days.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

simonboyle said:


> Do ''we''?
> 
> Such as? It depends on dose and frequency of injections, peak level of prop will be reached very rapidly also, but the half life is much shorter so the remaining ''trough'' will be short, ie the remaining drug will be released in to the system and cleared withing a couple of days.


 Maybe not you but most people I've spoken and myself tend to notice effects and side effects quicker, such as... weight gain, sex drive, appetite differences, trensomnia, recovery, aggression, acne, oily skin, gyno, facial flushing, blood pressure and I'm getting bored listing things now haha


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

jointhecrazy said:


> Maybe not you but most people I've spoken and myself tend to notice effects and side effects quicker, such as... weight gain, sex drive, appetite differences, trensomnia, recovery, aggression, acne, oily skin, gyno, facial flushing, blood pressure and I'm getting bored listing things now haha


 If I were to say I had tried different esters, Hypothetically, I'd say the onset of most of those is the same for me. sust and E, no difference really. I'd put it down to total dose being released in ''x'' time. IE 500mg prop will be peaked in a day, and cleared in about 3 or 4 (will still be some trace amount but you get what i mean) the E will peak within a similar amount of time, 48 ish hours, and clear your system over 10 days or more (depending on oils used, and other solvents, as yes, these affect half life too, also where injected etc). Get the idea now? Peak and total dose over time.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

simonboyle said:


> If I were to say I had tried different esters, Hypothetically, I'd say the onset of most of those is the same for me. sust and E, no difference really. I'd put it down to total dose being released in ''x'' time. IE 500mg prop will be peaked in a day, and cleared in about 3 or 4 (will still be some trace amount but you get what i mean) the E will peak within a similar amount of time, 48 ish hours, and clear your system over 10 days or more (depending on oils used, and other solvents, as yes, these affect half life too, also where injected etc). Get the idea now? Peak and total dose over time.


 Where you pinning the sust daily mate? Never understood why people use sust if not jabbing eod or at the very very least mon wed Fri


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

jointhecrazy said:


> Where you pinning the sust daily mate? Never understood why people use sust if not jabbing eod or at the very very least mon wed Fri


 I have never partaken in illegal substances my friend. :thumb

And no, I wouldn't have. Wouldn't see the point of pinning sust eod, would be a waste IMHO, once or twice a week max. Different strokes etc


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

When I quoted "peak meant the highest achievable testosterone levels as in time for it to build up


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

big vin said:


> When I quoted "peak meant the highest achievable testosterone levels as in time for it to build up


 That is the peak, what you refer to at the end of your statement is a ''stable'' level, which is achieved by overlapping ''troughs'', blood levels will still be at their highest within days of the injection, and slowly tape off after this. The more frequent the injections, the more overlap and the more ''stable'', but the peaks are still the peaks.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> That is the peak, what you refer to at the end of your statement is a ''stable'' level, which is achieved by overlapping ''troughs'', blood levels will still be at their highest within days of the injection, and slowly tape off after this. The more frequent the injections, the more overlap and the more ''stable'', but the peaks are still the peaks.


 Let's talk numbers after a few injections the actual testosterone level as in number will be higher as all my blood tests show like when I took test c after two weeks the number was 36 nmol/l but after four weeks the number was 90nmol/l


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

big vin said:


> Let's talk numbers after a few injections the actual testosterone level as in number will be higher as all my blood tests show like when I took test c after two weeks the number was 36 nmol/l but after four weeks the number was 90nmol/l


 Numbers still seem strange to be honest. After two weeks that is low, so who knows. What where you dosing/injecting/frequency etc, or did you answer pscarb?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

These are my blood results after three weeks of sphinx test c 500mg a week blood test done two days after third jab


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

The 36 or the 91?


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

big vin said:


> Where do you get 1000mg from I never mentioned that ?
> 
> I pinned 500mg a week of test c for four weeks then had a blood test which showed testosterone levels of 90nmol/l (10-31nmol/l) so more than 5 times above normal range


 Well you said 500mg for you was 5x the normal range which wold make 100mg of the same stuff, the normap range. Someone on trt would be doing 50mg or so...


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> The 36 or the 91?


 It won't let me attach the file will have to do it when I get to a pic can't do it on my phone for some reason the results came from medichecks straight to. My email


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

big vin said:


> It won't let me attach the file will have to do it when I get to a pic can't do it on my phone for some reason the results came from medichecks straight to. My email


 Yeah, uploading stuff on here from your phone is a pain.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Savage Lifter said:


> Well you said 500mg for you was 5x the normal range which wold make 100mg of the same stuff, the normap range. Someone on trt would be doing 50mg or so...


 I have been on trt for the last six years if I use pharmacy grade from my doctor sustanon i pin 1ml 250mg every two weeks which puts my testosterone level at around 20nmol/l so on that basis 125mg every week puts my testosterone levels at 20nmol/l

So 4 X 125mg would be 500mg which is what I used on my cycle 500mg a week which gave me testosterone levels of 90nmol/l this is how I know the sphinx test c was dosed correctly

None of this is Bro science it's hard evidence from my blood test results


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Good info.

How often and when were your tests on the trt dose?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Forgetting terminology for a second @simonboyle im pretty sure what @big vin was trying to say was that after 4 weeks on your test levels on a cyp/enan ester would be higher than week 1. This surely cannot be argued based on around a 7 day half life at 500mg per injection once per week, after the first week you would still have approx 250 still in your system when you inject then another 500mg so you have 750mg then at the end of week 2 you have 375mg plus another 500 etc etc (obviously forgetting ester weights blah blah blah...)

not got time now to read those studies you posted but surely this has got to be somewhat true?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

I had been using sustanon every two weeks for my trt for about four years I had blood tests every few weeks at first as my endo was finding the correct dosage then I had blood tests every two to three months then every six months to check my testosterone levels as well as psa , full blood count , liver function etc but typically on the sustanon my testosterone keels were 20nmol/l at peak readings

I'm now on nebido 1000mg every 12 weeks have been for the last two years it's much better for me as the sustanon was giving me secondary polycythemia (thick blood) hematocrit was elevated i had to have regular venesections (blood draws) to keep my hematocrit in range it's much better now I'm on nebido


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Big Ian said:


> Forgetting terminology for a second @simonboyle im pretty sure what @big vin was trying to say was that after 4 weeks on your test levels on a cyp/enan ester would be higher than week 1. This surely cannot be argued based on around a 7 day half life at 500mg per injection once per week, after the first week you would still have approx 250 still in your system when you inject then another 500mg so you have 750mg then at the end of week 2 you have 375mg plus another 500 etc etc (obviously forgetting ester weights blah blah blah...)
> 
> not got time now to read those studies you posted but surely this has got to be somewhat true?


 EXACTLY !! I just can't understand how anyone can argue against this


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

You guys do know what "peak" means, right? Levels that level out are lower than the peak. Peak means highest. Highest possible. The peak. The top.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> this interests me not from the UGL side but the blood mechanics side, i wrote a macro to determine blood levels of gear over time i would be keen to put your details in and see if my macro matches your results
> 
> i need the following info
> Your starting Test level
> ...


 starting testosterone level 19nmol/l

After week 4 testosterone level 90nmol/l

500mg sphinx test c pinned once a week

Bloods taken two days after pinning

I have been on trt for the last six years if I use pharmacy grade from my doctor sustanon i pin 1ml 250mg every two weeks which puts my testosterone level at around 20nmol/l so on that basis 125mg every week puts my testosterone levels at 20nmol/l

So 4 X 125mg would be 500mg which is what I used on my cycle 500mg a week which gave me testosterone levels of 90nmol/l this is how I know the sphinx test c was dosed correctly

Can you see I have used pharmacy grade testosterone from my doctor dispensed from British pharmacy organon sustanon manufactured in Cambridge this gives me crucial information of what 250mg of sustanon will get my testosterone levels to I can now compare it to the sphinx test c that I used and the testosterone levels they gave me

None of this is Bro science it's hard evidence from my own blood test results


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

big vin said:


> I have been on trt for the last six years if I use pharmacy grade from my doctor sustanon i pin 1ml 250mg every two weeks which puts my testosterone level at around 20nmol/l so on that basis 125mg every week puts my testosterone levels at 20nmol/l
> 
> So 4 X 125mg would be 500mg which is what I used on my cycle 500mg a week which gave me testosterone levels of 90nmol/l this is how I know the sphinx test c was dosed correctly
> 
> None of this is Bro science it's hard evidence from my blood test results


 Fair play then. I guess you're pretty test resistant lol.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

simonboyle said:


> You guys do know what "peak" means, right? Levels that level out are lower than the peak. Peak means highest. Highest possible. The peak. The top.


 Why are you being so condescending simon? Of course i know what peak means? What's your point?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Not trying the be buddy, sorry.

Just that you're saying it will be a higher after the peaks. Or am I miss understanding


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

At the end of the day if you are buying primo you are paying through the arse for it anyway. Why not just use Pharmacom or another refutable lab, pay the extra few quid for peace of mind and be done with it. It's a few quid you're saving at most. There is no point fu**ing around to find out if the primo is real to begin with, it's almost laughable, especially considering the fact you have eight pages of grown men bitching about it.

Why not just buy a product that you know is on point from the start? Use some logic and save yourself some hassle in the meantime.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

simonboyle said:


> Not trying the be buddy, sorry.
> 
> Just that you're saying it will be a higher after the peaks. Or am I miss understanding


 It will be higher after the peaks on subsequent weeks after the first one surely as at day 11 for example you will still have some of the first weeks shot lingering in there aswell as the second weeks shot due to half life? So you're bound to have more in your system on day 11 than you are at day 4? Aren't you?


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> At the end of the day if you are buying primo you are paying through the arse for it anyway. Why not just use Pharmacom or another refutable lab, pay the extra few quid for peace of mind and be done with it. It's a few quid you're saving at most. There is no point fu**ing around to find out if the primo is real to begin with, it's almost laughable, especially considering the fact you have eight pages of grown men bitching about it.
> 
> Why not just buy a product that you know is on point from the start? Use some logic and save yourself some hassle in the meantime.


 Everyone wants to find that golden lab that sells primo for £10 per litre


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Savage Lifter said:


> Everyone wants to find that golden lab that sells primo for £10 per litre


 Egypt....... lol


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Egypt....... lol


 They do primo?

I know they do cheap cidos but never seen any primo when I was there


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

M1T said:


> They do primo?
> 
> I know they do cheap cidos but never seen any primo when I was there


 It was not as cheap as the Cido's but it was cheap. Not sure what brand it was as I wasn't interested but my guess would be Bayer/Shering. It was from a refutable pharmacy in Cairo, not the rip off ones you find at the resorts.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big vin said:


> starting testosterone level 19nmol/l
> 
> After week 4 testosterone level 90nmol/l
> 
> ...


 thanks buddy i will use these details later today and post up the graph....

the only thing about what you say above is your comparing your levels between Sus and Cyp with a different dosing frequency but then saying the Cyp is dosed correctly can't be seen as a fact unless you took your bloods from the Sus 2 days after you pinned it as you did the Cyp

use the Cyp as your did the Sus then you can make that comparison.....


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> thanks buddy i will use these details later today and post up the graph....
> 
> the only thing about what you say above is your comparing your levels between Sus and Cyp with a different dosing frequency but then saying the Cyp is dosed correctly can't be seen as a fact unless you took your bloods from the Sus 2 days after you pinned it as you did the Cyp
> 
> use the Cyp as your did the Sus then you can make that comparison.....


 I did take the bloods 2 days after I pinned the sustanon as I wanted peak levels like I wanted from the cypionate.

But the the sustanon was pinned 250mg every two weeks as this is the trt protocol and it was always done by a nurse in my doctors surgery


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big vin said:


> I did take the bloods 2 days after I pinned the sustanon as I wanted peak levels like I wanted from the cypionate.
> 
> But the the sustanon was pinned 250mg every two weeks as this is the trt protocol and it was always done by a nurse in my doctors surgery


 ok so the test levels 2 days after you pinned Sus was 20nml?


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> It was not as cheap as the Cido's but it was cheap. Not sure what brand it was as I wasn't interested but my guess would be Bayer/Shering. It was from a refutable pharmacy in Cairo, not the rip off ones you find at the resorts.


 Fair enough. I was in sharm and I used el ezaby pharmacies


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> ok so the test levels 2 days after you pinned Sus was 20nml?


 Yes this was my trt protocol 1ml sustanon 250mg pinned every two weeks bloods taken 2 days after pinning I had been on this protocol for several months

Once into the trt protocol I did a blood test the day before I was due to pin (trough) and my testosterone level was 12nmol/l

I have done many many blood tests while on trt sustanon the levels varied sometines after blood test after 2 days testistetobe levels were 28nmol/l depending on time of day bloods were done but typically the peak and trough testosterone levels were similar to above

Not everyone is the same some people absorb testosterone at higher or lower rates for example on nebido my trough testosterone level are around 17nmol/l but another member on this forum his trough level on nebido is only 9 nmol/l


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Do you know when when we are suppoed to have the simec results ?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

M1T said:


> Fair enough. I was in sharm and I used el ezaby pharmacies


 El ezaby is good, it's the other ones I'm on about but el ezaby should stock it probably.


----------



## nandrodeca1979 (Oct 19, 2013)

Laboratory reports (SIMEC, Chemtoc etc) are only worth when an individual on here WHO IS NOT AFFILIATED WITH THE LAB is sending his stuff for testing.

I wouldn't believe any report from the ugl itself...its common sense that they will send a properly dosed vial. I remember few months ago when Shree sent their own stuff to an indian lab for hplc test...waste of money. Same with the sis now...obviously it will come back spot on.


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

nandrodeca1979 said:


> Laboratory reports (SIMEC, Chemtoc etc) are only worth when an individual on here WHO IS NOT AFFILIATED WITH THE LAB is sending his stuff for testing.
> 
> I wouldn't believe any report from the ugl itself...its common sense that they will send a properly dosed vial. I remember few months ago when Shree sent their own stuff to an indian lab for hplc test...waste of money. Same with the sis now...obviously it will come back spot on.


 Your a bit late to the party lol


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

nandrodeca1979 said:


> Laboratory reports (SIMEC, Chemtoc etc) are only worth when an individual on here WHO IS NOT AFFILIATED WITH THE LAB is sending his stuff for testing.
> 
> I wouldn't believe any report from the ugl itself...its common sense that they will send a properly dosed vial. I remember few months ago when Shree sent their own stuff to an indian lab for hplc test...waste of money. Same with the sis now...obviously it will come back spot on.


 Like I said in a previous your damned either way. I'm happy to see a lab send in gear for testing. But the big labs should be sending in samples from every batch. They can afford it. How many individuals send in gear? Very fu**ing few so then we have no testing done. That doesn't benefit the community. How many samples have you sent to be tested?


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

I think there is a big risk to order primo actually. All tests are homemad and are presence test not concentration test. And the actual concentration test are not vials comes from memebrs but lab. So easy to send a big feeded vial of primo to have pretty good results and generate lot of orders.

30mg of primo and your labmax comes back good, other mg's are mast/eq and you'll be happy to dont have e2 increase and think its legit primo. period.

Pharma primo : too many fakes.

The only way to be sure its to perform the test on a spectrograph lol


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

If you are pinning test and you are not sure if its properly dosed or bunk do what I do after a few shots order an online testosterone blood test send it off get results back next day only costs about £40


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

big vin said:


> If you are pinning test and you are not sure if its properly dosed or bunk do what I do after a few shots order an online testosterone blood test send it off get results back next day only costs about £40


 I've literally never had bunk or under dosed Test and I've used over 20 different labs, why does getting bunk or under dosed gear seem to be such a common thing for you guys?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> I've literally never had bunk or under dosed Test and I've used over 20 different labs, why does getting bunk or under dosed gear seem to be such a common thing for you guys?


 Not sure pal but last four labs I tried were infiniti was fake , elexir was severely underdosed , zion was severely underdosed then sphinx was spot on


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

With so many other compounds around, is primo even worth all the hassle? From what I've experienced, read and heard it's nothing to write home about.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

supertesty said:


> I think there is a big risk to order primo actually. All tests are homemad and are presence test not concentration test. And the actual concentration test are not vials comes from memebrs but lab. So easy to send a big feeded vial of primo to have pretty good results and generate lot of orders.
> 
> 30mg of primo and your labmax comes back good, other mg's are mast/eq and you'll be happy to dont have e2 increase and think its legit primo. period.
> 
> ...


 How do you know 30mg of primo and your lab max is good?

To be honest primo isn't for you imo your way to paranoid, also I'm not sure why you want to run it, if your happy to run 19nor's like deca or tren in your stack stick with them.

I think you will be disappointed with the results.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> With so many other compounds around, is primo even worth all the hassle? From what I've experienced, read and heard it's nothing to write home about.


 It's no deca or tren in a stack, I only use it because I didn't want to run 19 nors, to me it's a decent substitute for them but that's it .


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> How do you know 30mg of primo and your lab max is good?
> 
> To be honest primo isn't for you imp your way to paranoid, also I'm not sure why you want to run it, if your happy to run 19nor's like deca or tren in your stack stick with them.
> 
> I think you will be disappointed with the results.


 DeadLee, I say that because I read presence kit results come back good even if a low dose is presente. I really want to run primo, and I completely agree with you about 19nor and all. Thats why I want to run primo, sure you dont put size as other, but its solid size. Im saying that because its seems to be risky to order primo and have little dose of primo + deca or eq or mast. What the point to want to run primo to avoid 19nor and finally have a 19nor or something else ?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

supertesty said:


> DeadLee, I say that because I read presence kit results come back good even if a low dose is presente. I really want to run primo, and I completely agree with you about 19nor and all. Thats why I want to run primo, sure you dont put size as other, but its solid size. Im saying that because its seems to be risky to order primo and have little dose of primo + deca or eq or mast. What the point to want to run primo to avoid 19nor and finally have a 19nor or something else ?


 I disagree that labmax come back good with very low doses, especially as low as 30mg the colour will not be the same in comparison to a fully dosed, at a higher dose it would be more difficult.

19nors have sides that some don't get along with don't like or can't be bothered with like myself.


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Didn't Baltic or Balkan results come back spot on for primo? Cant remember which one it was.

Id stick to those who have been tested for now until more labs are.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Sausages.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> I disagree that labmax come back good with very low doses, especially as low as 30mg the colour will not be the same in comparison to a fully dosed, at a higher dose it would be more difficult.
> 
> 19nors have sides that some don't get along with don't like or can't be bothered with like myself.


 Thanks for this info Deadlee. I though any dosage came back with the same color. Good to know. I have the same opinion about 19nor matey.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

M1T said:


> Didn't Baltic or Balkan results come back spot on for primo? Cant remember which one it was.
> 
> Id stick to those who have been tested for now until more labs are.


 I searched on SIMEC and balkan came back very good dosed like pharmacom.

https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/steroid-name/methenolone-enanthate/

Dont know other labs.

What lab you gonna choose pal ? Personally im hestitating between sphinx, neuro balkan and SIS.


----------



## nandrodeca1979 (Oct 19, 2013)

bonacris said:


> Like I said in a previous your damned either way. I'm happy to see a lab send in gear for testing. But the big labs should be sending in samples from every batch. They can afford it. How many individuals send in gear? Very fu**ing few so then we have no testing done. That doesn't benefit the community. How many samples have you sent to be tested?


 Well...I have sent a few and paid top dollar for the tests. When I was in Cyprus there was a state-owned lab which was testing anything you wanted. I have sent a test400 from a local ugl...i wasnt a member on here at the time so never uploaded the results. Recently, when I was stationed in france, I sent few bits to a french lab (Chemtox) because I was unsure of what I was using. Ive sent malay and scirox...it turned out that the malay was fvcked up.

Concerning Primo, a guy on here has sent his baltic stuff to Simec and the primo came back spot on.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/265918-baltic-simec-reports/?do=embed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nandrodeca1979 said:


> Well...I have sent a few and paid top dollar for the tests. When I was in Cyprus there was a state-owned lab which was testing anything you wanted. I have sent a test400 from a local ugl...i wasnt a member on here at the time so never uploaded the results. Recently, when I was stationed in france, I sent few bits to a french lab (Chemtox) because I was unsure of what I was using. Ive sent malay and scirox...it turned out that the malay was fvcked up.
> 
> Concerning Primo, a guy on here has sent his baltic stuff to Simec and the primo came back spot on.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/265918-baltic-simec-reports/?do=embed


 Baltic Primo is spot on i used it last year when prepping


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Baltic Primo is spot on i used it last year when prepping


 Why you dont stick with them mate ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supertesty said:


> Why you dont stick with them mate ?


 i tend to stick with Baltic for the ampule stuff and infiniti for the blends, now that infiniti have gone and if rumours are true renamed to SIS i need to see if that is true so this next cycle will be SIS....but i like to stick with 2 main labs and Baltic/Infiniti never let me down hopefully SIS will be the same otherwise i will be looking for a new decent lab for blends....


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

nandrodeca1979 said:


> Well...I have sent a few and paid top dollar for the tests. When I was in Cyprus there was a state-owned lab which was testing anything you wanted. I have sent a test400 from a local ugl...i wasnt a member on here at the time so never uploaded the results. Recently, when I was stationed in france, I sent few bits to a french lab (Chemtox) because I was unsure of what I was using. Ive sent malay and scirox...it turned out that the malay was fvcked up.
> 
> Concerning Primo, a guy on here has sent his baltic stuff to Simec and the primo came back spot on.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/265918-baltic-simec-reports/?do=embed


 That's awesome we definitely need more people like you. The more people and labs testing their gear the better it will be and we can weed out the s**t ugls.

I understand that most ugls are at the mercy of their raws sources so I would always encourage sources to test their own gear and then the can adjust accordingly


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> I disagree that labmax come back good with very low doses, especially as low as 30mg the colour will not be the same in comparison to a fully dosed, at a higher dose it would be more difficult.
> 
> 19nors have sides that some don't get along with don't like or can't be bothered with like myself.


 I fully agree, I have been using labmax for years on tons of s**t before injecting, it makes perfect sense more hormone will produce more fluorescence.

I have seen some samples giving very little fluorescence and some very bright


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i tend to stick with Baltic for the ampule stuff and infiniti for the blends, now that infiniti have gone and if rumours are true renamed to SIS i need to see if that is true so this next cycle will be SIS....but i like to stick with 2 main labs and Baltic/Infiniti never let me down hopefully SIS will be the same otherwise i will be looking for a new decent lab for blends....


 Wedinos has loads of steroids being tested last month so I take it they are testing again, why not send in some primo and sis blend to them? OP also.

Not sure what's going o with them tho...says on website they dont test but have loads of samples over last few months...


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Leetflex said:


> Wedinos has loads of steroids being tested last month so I take it they are testing again, why not send in some primo to them? OP also


 It won't last.?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Leetflex said:


> Not sure if they will but just send in 1ml in a vial or something..it would break the bank if they don't.


 Are the testing dosage or just presence?


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Are the testing dosage or just presence?


 Presence but for tri blends it is a good show of some quality if the correct 3 are there. Would also show how accurate labmax is if OP sends in the sis primo that failed the labmax.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Leetflex said:


> Wedinos has loads of steroids being tested last month so I take it they are testing again, why not send in some primo and sis blend to them? OP also


 i have a good friend who knows the guys behind wedinos and he has said they have stopped now so what your seeing must be old stuff that was tested, i am going to send a vial in though he said they will still test it but it wont be under the wedinos banner.......although i have a SIMEC test just going to post it up...


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i have a good friend who knows the guys behind wedinos and he has said they have stopped now so what your seeing must be old stuff that was tested, i am going to send a vial in though he said they will still test it but it wont be under the wedinos banner.......although i have a SIMEC test just going to post it up...


 Thanks for info. Wedinos says sample received 10/08/2016, quite a few there on page 6. Bad results of some labs lol tren mixed with deca and the like lol. Baltic was good tho!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will text him again but i spoke to him last week and he said it was no longer going??


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i will text him again but i spoke to him last week and he said it was no longer going??


 Maybe an assistant tested them without knowing he shouldnt test them, not sure. You are most likely correct as I have no idea lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Leetflex said:


> Maybe an assistant tested them without knowing he shouldnt test them, not sure. You are most likely correct as I have no idea lol.


 i have no idea really as i am going through a friend but will check as i want to test the Androlic blend i have


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks like I wasn't going mad after all, I was absolutely certain that I hadn't injected a a vial of Test Prop or a vial of Deca a week.


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Looks like I wasn't going mad after all, I was absolutely certain that I hadn't injected a a vial of Test Prop or a vial of Deca a week.


 The guy who sent them in was affiliated with the lab though? So Id be very skeptical about that test.

If a random board member sent in and posted up then fair enough


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

M1T said:


> The guy who sent them in was affiliated with the lab though? So Id be very skeptical about that test.
> 
> If a random board member sent in and posted up then fair enough


 If a random board member was willing to spend £750 to have a product tested just out of the goodness of his heart people would be skeptical about that too. There's no winning on here.

As mentioned I have injected 30ml of SIS Primo over the last 3 weeks and I was pretty much convinced it was genuine already, this has just put the final nail in the coffin in confirming it for me.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> If a random board member was willing to spend £750 to have a product tested just out of the goodness of his heart people would be skeptical about that too. There's no winning on here.
> 
> As mentioned I have injected 30ml of SIS Primo over the last 3 weeks and I was convinced it was real already, this has just put the final nail in the coffin for me.


 30ml. Oooooft.

wish some UGL would do it at 250mg ish per ml.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> 30ml. Oooooft.
> 
> wish some UGL would do it at 250mg ish per ml.


 Yup, quite annoying having to use such volumes of oil but I'm guessing it'd be give a load of PIP if it was higher dosed.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

simonboyle said:


> 30ml. Oooooft.
> 
> wish some UGL would do it at 250mg ish per ml.


 that would be like injecting glass lol


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> that would be like injecting glass lol


 Maybe, but given you're injecting the same dose regardless, and probably with some other compound, I'd still see the merrits, as 10ml of that alone would be a pain,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

M1T said:


> The guy who sent them in was affiliated with the lab though? So Id be very skeptical about that test.
> 
> If a random board member sent in and posted up then fair enough


 to be fair buddy we dont know this as 3 vials where sent in for testing last week, now this test could be from the one from King Kong (if he sent it in) but we dont know....actually if King Kong wants to PM me the name he sent the sample in under i can confirm if it is from him or not......


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

simonboyle said:


> Maybe, but given you're injecting the same dose regardless, and probably with some other compound, I'd still see the merrits, as 10ml of that alone would be a pain,


 true, maybe you should try wc's test-prop 200mg  lol


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> true, maybe you should try wc's test-prop 200mg  lol


 Yeah, not really the same thing though. Prop will hurt and the solvents used to get a higher concentration for it won't help. Regardless, primo just seems like a lot of hassle


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair buddy we dont know this as 3 vials where sent in for testing last week, now this test could be from the one from King Kong (if he sent it in) but we dont know....actually if King Kong wants to PM me the name he sent the sample in under i can confirm if it is from him or not......


 I agree, but from a personal stand point I just wouldn't look too much into it from an affiliated person sending stuff in.

I'm not interested in running primo anyway but I'd be interesting in sus, test 300 and 400 results and also deca.

Meh it's a subject that will always be debated and no matter who sends in folk will still be skeptical.

I think what anaboliclab are doing is great though, and for some reason I believe their reports.

If only the UK had something similar where guys could contribute to testing and request or have a poll on what gear to test


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i tend to stick with Baltic for the ampule stuff and infiniti for the blends, now that infiniti have gone and if rumours are true renamed to SIS i need to see if that is true so this next cycle will be SIS....but i like to stick with 2 main labs and Baltic/Infiniti never let me down hopefully SIS will be the same otherwise i will be looking for a new decent lab for blends....


 Can't go wrong with baltic love there oils and orals.


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> If a random board member was willing to spend £750 to have a product tested just out of the goodness of his heart people would be skeptical about that too. There's no winning on here.
> 
> As mentioned I have injected 30ml of SIS Primo over the last 3 weeks and I was pretty much convinced it was genuine already, this has just put the final nail in the coffin in confirming it for me.


 Are you talking about 1 or multiple tests? I'm sure it's 300 odd euros for one sample? Or around that


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

M1T said:


> I agree, but from a personal stand point I just wouldn't look too much into it from an affiliated person sending stuff in.
> 
> I'm not interested in running primo anyway but I'd be interesting in sus, test 300 and 400 results and also deca.
> 
> ...


 yea thats a fair one mate, we don't know who sent it in, i was going to but why use my money when they have tested it all ready.......as you say its a hotly debatable subject i know one thing though after injecting 2.5ml of their Primo on Saturday it certainly isn't Prop



S1dhu82 said:


> Can't go wrong with baltic love there oils and orals.


 yes a very good lab


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

Funny to think people believe a lab will still buy the raws to make a sample batch and pay to send for testing but not put out a genuine product.

Seems as though people are out to tarnish sis rep just as Infinitis was.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

M1T said:


> Are you talking about 1 or multiple tests? I'm sure it's 300 odd euros for one sample? Or around that


 With shipping and handling included it (apparently) works out around that price for a single sample. But the main point I'm making is that if any member of the board randomly agreed to splash several hundred pounds on having a product tested they would be accused of being affiliated with the lab or having something to gain by sending the sample. So regardless of whether it's the lab sending samples, a 'random' member of the forum or somebody conducting a LabMax test, the skeptical/paranoid members of this forum will always question the credibility and say it doesn't really constitute as proof.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Very good on the baltic var 2


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> With shipping and handling included it (apparently) works out around that price for a single sample. But the main point I'm making is that if any member of the board randomly agreed to splash several hundred pounds on having a product tested they would be accused of being affiliated with the lab or having something to gain by sending the sample. So regardless of whether it's the lab sending samples, a 'random' member of the forum or somebody conducting a LabMax test, the skeptical/paranoid members of this forum will always question the credibility and say it doesn't really constitute as proof.


 I agree, cant please everyone lol.

But atleast for the member sending it in will have the reassurance - rightly so after taking a hit on a few hundred quid atleast lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DLTBB said:


> With shipping and handling included it (apparently) works out around that price for a single sample. But the main point I'm making is that if any member of the board randomly agreed to splash several hundred pounds on having a product tested they would be accused of being affiliated with the lab or having something to gain by sending the sample. So regardless of whether it's the lab sending samples, a 'random' member of the forum or somebody conducting a LabMax test, the skeptical/paranoid members of this forum will always question the credibility and say it doesn't really constitute as proof.


 i think this is where anecdotal evidence comes in really but like you say any lab is damned if they do damned if they dont by some.......


----------



## Bigpj1984 (Aug 9, 2016)

This stuff is pukka guys I'm running it with shree venkatesh porab and othere compounds and bless you Im impressed with my results what is looking to be my best package yet looking forward to show day come see me at the uk


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

So whats the final opinion ? legit or compromised by vouched member ?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

supertesty said:


> So whats the final opinion ? legit or compromised by vouched member ?


 buy it to try it

or

invest in a test


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

cant believe this is still going !! SCIMEC test was a good one, all the posters promising further labmax and blood tests have all seem to have walked away from the subject funny that ....the damage to the brand was already done !


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Mayzini said:


> cant believe this is still going !! SCIMEC test was a good one, all the posters promising further labmax and blood tests have all seem to have walked away from the subject funny that ....the damage to the brand was already done !


 My labmax should be here tomorrow bud. Im keeping quiet as it might be a part batch which is wrong. If thats the case the other batches will be good to go as obviously everybody else is obviously getting on fine with it. I do not want to fan the flames etc.

If i can be confident i'd get vials from the batch sent to Simec i would be happy to order again as those are obviously spot on :thumbup1:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Fair play to you then mate post it up. I have my doubts on on the lab max tests


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Mayzini said:


> Fair play to you then mate post it up. I have my doubts on on the lab max tests


 Ive done about 8 lab maxs on different compounds over the past couple of months and they have been fairly accurate with the other stuff. I have tested two other labs Primo, Var, EQ and Test Cyp. The tests seemed to work quite well. The only downside is that I have no idea about the dosing in what I have tested which is why i'd be happy to give SIS another go. If I can get the batch sent to Simec at least I know dosages are good. My current primo could be way under-dosed for all I know.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

@Pscarb What do you think about your SIS primo cycle mate ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

3 weeks in now, looking much fuller and strength is starting to increase so far so good


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

It's one of those things you have to suck up and see for yourself on here or even do the testing yourself. From what I've seen if you've used it and liked it and say that then your lab whoring but if you've used it and didn't rate it your lab bashing and a reseller for another lab lol! Even lab reports are now questionable whether they're legit or not or even If the batches vary. Find a brand, try it, if you like It then stick with it like has been said umpteen times before


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ChemClarity said:


> @nandrodeca1979 After reading through all 11 pages I couldnt agree more.
> 
> @Pscarb I think there are a number of NHS harm reduction clinics in the UK that work with WEDINOS. They do still test anabolic steroids, but it's exclusively for these clinics, infequently and in low volume.
> 
> ...


 Mhmm I was reliably told they had stopped maybe they have stopped in the format of accepting AAS from anyone, I will be seeing one of the guys involved this weekend so will ask

yes unfortunately you will get labs or sources wanting you to test their products mainly due to the ease of access and cost, some might say that's a good thing as in they want to make sure before distributing others will disagree for me the more availability there is for testing the more likely a UGL will dose correctly........

although I am starting to believe it's the Rawls that are under dosed rather than the lab purposely underdosing if that makes sense?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> cant believe this is still going !! SCIMEC test was a good one, all the posters promising further labmax and blood tests have all seem to have walked away from the subject funny that ....the damage to the brand was already done !


 I binned mine... I wasn't feeling good on the Sust n Deca at all I felt terrible so came off and decided to wait till next year...

Next year I'll run growth and BALTIC test E...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

ChemClarity said:


> @Pscarb For me it comes back to trust. What concerns me is how easy it would be for a distributor or manufacturer to use our service in order deceive the consumer. They could send anything into us then days later have a test report online claiming their product is 100% and clean.
> 
> For instance, I've already had a guy that's repeatedly asked for a blank test report. What do you think he wanted that for?
> 
> We have an article that examines why anabolic steroids are so inconsistent and we'd like to do some research involving raw materials. It wouldn't be too difficult or costly to procure a range of raw materials to test. If it's something people are interested in we'll do it.


 This is a great Idea! I'd like to know what else is in the UGL gear not just it's hormone content but the harsh heavy metal content too as these do not leave the system and build up.

Thanks for developing ChemClarity I will definitely be sending samples in for analysis!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

ChemClarity said:


> @nandrodeca1979 After reading through all 11 pages I couldnt agree more.
> 
> @Pscarb I think there are a number of NHS harm reduction clinics in the UK that work with WEDINOS. They do still test anabolic steroids, but it's exclusively for these clinics, infequently and in low volume.
> 
> ...


 FairPlay for keeping your integrity together...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ChemClarity said:


> @Pscarb For me it comes back to trust. What concerns me is how easy it would be for a distributor or manufacturer to use our service in order deceive the consumer. They could send anything into us then days later have a test report online claiming their product is 100% and clean.
> 
> For instance, I've already had a guy that's repeatedly asked for a blank test report. What do you think he wanted that for?
> 
> We have an article that examines why anabolic steroids are so inconsistent and we'd like to do some research involving raw materials. It wouldn't be too difficult or costly to procure a range of raw materials to test. If it's something people are interested in we'll do it.


 totally agree and without doubt there are some labs that are just out for the money but i think the general mindset is that all labs are dishonest which i do not think is true, i tend to stick to just a few labs but i have used many over the years some work some dont and if they don't i won't use them again....

i do think the Raws are an issue but not for all, i like the fact that you seem to be on the ball with labs/sources trying to use your service.....blank reports really how stupid is that.....

as i said before the very fact that testing can be done so easily should make the Labs themselves makes sure what it says on the tin is in the tin so to speak


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Acidreflux said:


> I binned mine... I wasn't feeling good on the Sust n Deca at all I felt terrible so came off and decided to wait till next year...
> 
> Next year I'll run growth and BALTIC test E...


 I made a thread videoing 3 lab max tests but was asked to pull the thread by a source. In return I would receive replacement vials.... surprise surprise I had no response after that.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

@ChemClarity

Who are you exactly, what are you offering ?

I'm guessing you were posting under a different name not so long ago over9000?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> I made a thread videoing 3 lab max tests but was asked to pull the thread by a source. In return I would receive replacement vials.... surprise surprise I had no response after that.


 Post the vid up then...


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Acidreflux said:


> Post the vid up then...


 I lost complete interest after that bud. Rather than keep pushing and look like im brand bashing I thought i'd just leave it as it was.

Ill just go to Turkey for a holiday next year and get pharma grade like I should have done when I went earlier this year. Doh!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> I lost complete interest after that bud. Rather than keep pushing and look like im brand bashing I thought i'd just leave it as it was.
> 
> Ill just go to Turkey for a holiday next year and get pharma grade like I should have done when I went earlier this year. Doh!


 So you don't have the ?


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Acidreflux said:


> So you don't have the ?


 Just trying to find it for you now. I deleted it from youtube and had to factory reset my phone. Im just seeing if i can recover a deleted file from the recycle bin. Typical. Bear with me.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> Just trying to find it for you now. I deleted it from youtube and had to factory reset my phone. Im just seeing if i can recover a deleted file from the recycle bin. Typical. Bear with me.


 Hmmmm Ok Dave!


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Acidreflux said:


> Hmmmm Ok Dave!


 haha. This is why I kept quiet


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> haha. This is why I kept quiet


 Yup!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Post the video.

You're a major part of this thread and you've brought it up now.

Dont talk pish about having lost it etc. Too convenient me thinks


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> Post the video.
> 
> You're a major part of this thread and you've brought it up now.
> 
> Dont talk pish about having lost it etc. Too convenient me thinks


 This was the original link






Im trying to recover the video but not having much luck.


----------



## nandrodeca1979 (Oct 19, 2013)

@ChemClarity @ChemClarity.com

1. Which testing methods will you be using? Will you have HPLC?

2. Since your testing facility will have a pretty expensive setup and you will be based in UK, I assume that you will have an accreditation....?


----------



## Gazza1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

@wilko1985 @simonboylei seen the live labmax test u put up before it was taken down hes not lying.but its defo not test p cause have been on it 5 weeks and no bloat


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Gazza1983 said:


> @wilko1985 @simonboylei seen the live labmax test u put up before it was taken down hes not lying.but its defo not test p cause have been on it 5 weeks and no bloat


 Thanks Gaz. Thats why I deleted the video, I am pretty confident that if you test yours and some of the others like DLTBB and PSCarbs it will come back as primo as the Simec tests suggest. Mine is definitely not the same as those so I dont want to keep banging on that they are all crap when that is clearly not the case.

This new Chemclairty test looks very interesting. I still have 1 unopened vial left so could look at getting that tested once the new site is up and running possibly.


----------



## Gazza1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

@wilko1985 yea going till try clemclarity myself


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

wilko1985 said:


> This was the original link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Would you tube have took it down on ya mate? Just a thought.


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

Gazza1983 said:


> @wilko1985 yea going till try clemclarity myself


 What way is it going to work mate? Is anyone able to send there gear in to be tested??


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Strandman36 said:


> Would you tube have took it down on ya mate? Just a thought.


 No I took it down myself mate. I deleted it off there and my laptop. Then I forgot about it when I wiped my phone the other week. Ive tried to recover video files from my hard drive but had no luck. Stupidity is commonplace for me sometimes!


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

wilko1985 said:


> Stupidity is commonplace for me sometimes!


 A wouldn't worry about it matey we're all prone to it at some stage lol ?


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

What about this chemclarity mate is anyone able to send gear into be tested do ya know?


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Strandman36 said:


> What about this chemclarity mate is anyone able to send gear into be tested do ya know?


 No idea, but it sounds very interesting. If it looks fairly cost effective I will probably get all future cycles tested. :thumbup1:


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

wilko1985 said:


> No idea, but it sounds very interesting. If it looks fairly cost effective I will probably get all future cycles tested. :thumbup1:


 Same here matey, ya would think they would want people like us who use gear to be taking the proper stuff, I know aas are illegal but didn't they let people test there E's years ago so they could be safe in what they were taking?


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Strandman36 said:


> Same here matey, ya would think they would want people like us who use gear to be taking the proper stuff, I know aas are illegal but didn't they let people test there E's years ago so they could be safe in what they were taking?


 Ha, yes I think you are right. I just used to gauge mine on how much my Jaw was clenching down against my teeth


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

wilko1985 said:


> Ha, yes I think you are right. I just used to gauge mine on how much my Jaw was clenching down against my teeth


 Hahaha same here lol ? but it would be class if the were to let us test are stuff then the UGL would definitely have to start properly dosing or they'd just be finished no one would get off them, I wouldn't anyway!


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

When I emailed SIS asking about the Anadrol they replied and posted the same Simec lab report. I believe you can contact Simec for confirmation but of course doesn't mean a random sample couldn't be sent by the lab itself that was on point whereas what's sold isn't. Not bashing or supporting SIS, just my 2 cents! I will say I had given feedback into the Tren E as hadn't seemed to kick in, was taking anti-depressants (which I didn't realise work by affecting histamine levels in the brain), codeine for bad back and Cetirizine for allergies (drowsy antihistamine). Having dropped antihistime for the non-drowsy ones and lowering my codeine I'm back to sweating like hell, aggression up, and feel a lot better- too many sedatives! Sometimes it's not the compound itself that's causing an issue. Labmax is so easy to mess up I wouldn't go by it. Now SIS is becoming more easy to source maybe we'll see more samples sent to Simec


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> When I emailed SIS asking about the Anadrol they replied and posted the same Simec lab report. I believe you can contact Simec for confirmation


 it means nothing there is no way to verify what they sent, there is too much room for manipulation

I do not trust any reports posted I have seen too many fakes and too much manipulation over the years


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear2 (Sep 20, 2021)

wilko1985 said:


> That lab is the MTS which shows the Primo.
> 
> The sis was bright yellow. I checked the colour chart thank you. I put the MTS up as a comparison. It glows bright green. Primo should not glow green!
> 
> I am not slating a lab, I am nearly posting my findings as I thought it useful information. I am going to contact sis to see if I can get a resolve. If it's a simple labelling issue Im happy to purchase more


Did you get hungry AF after about a month 🤣🤣 could have been Eq tbh


----------

